# Why do people dislike Karl Malone?



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

When discussing Malone with people, many exoress their hatred for him. Seeing as though he is closing in on Jabbar's all time scoring record, people seem to think he doesn't deserve it.

When I look at Malone, I see a guy that busted his backside for many, many years, improved his game, stayed focused and always, always played the game hard.

What's not to like about that? That he didn't do it for your team?

Anyway, be interested to hear your thoughts

Cheers
Brett


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

If he didnt do it for the team then why did he stick with the same team for his whole career. He does deserve it but settle down a little, just look at past records that were broke in other sports, none of them were accepted well until the fact. I mean I feel the same way about the possibility of Emmit Smith breaking Walter Paytons rushing record I dont want it to happen. So after he does break it, if he does, all the critics will ease up on him and acknowledge him for the great player he is.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*footballfreak*

People dislike him for their own stupid reasons. "Hes a jackass." "He elbows people all the time."
]
Coming from a Jazz die-hard, the fact is Malone is a player who comes into camp every year in impeccable physical condition, works hard, and doesn't take crap from everybody. He has one of the best statistical careers in the history of the game and is the best power forward of all time, even if you consider Bill Russell a power forward. I hope he gets Jordan's record, and is traded to a contender to get his ring.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Many current NBA players suggest the Utah Jazz are a dirty team.

Karl Malone has been known to throw elbows when he is in the post and players like Shaq and Webber have said this in the public.

Other then that I cant think of anything else. Karl Malone might be the most uner-rated future hall of famer.

I allways hear Shaq possibly being the best C ever. I have never heard of Karl being the best PF ever. 

2nd all time in NBA points eventually will be first unless injuries. Quite amazing this guy does not get the respect he deserves.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

*Re: footballfreak*



> Originally posted by *footballfreak *
> People dislike him for their own stupid reasons. "Hes a jackass." "He elbows people all the time."
> ]
> Coming from a Jazz die-hard, the fact is Malone is a player who comes into camp every year in impeccable physical condition, works hard, and doesn't take crap from everybody. He has one of the best statistical careers in the history of the game and is the best power forward of all time, even if you consider Bill Russell a power forward. I hope he gets Jordan's record, and is traded to a contender to get his ring.


I have always had a lot of time for Malone and never thought he got the credit he deserves from anyone but Utah fans.

Well, just so you know, there's a GS fan (a long suffering GS fan  ) that would love to have the Mailman on his team.

He is an awesome player, one of the best and most consistent I have seen


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I like all his hard work for trying to win a championship as Scott Pedjet(sp?) said "It's not going in, it's not going in!" lol on the potential 3 pointer by John Stockton after he tried to dunk the ball in.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Malone is the BEST PF of all time,and for being damn near 40 the guy has the physique of a gladiator!

I DONT see how anyone can HATE on Malone?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

*the mailman delivers*

I like malone. He is pretty old tho. I think people hate him because he said he could beat the bulls/ And that upsetted some bulls fans maybe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he is thought of as "dirty" because he is always swinging his elbows and breaking noses.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I dislike Malone/Stockton because they are the dirtiest players in the game. I don't think they play the game it was meant to be played. I really feel Malone is out to intentionally hurt other players. He swings his arms like a wildman when he gets rebounds, with no decency or respect for opponents (or teammates) faces that may be nearby. Why exactly do you think Stockton to Malone works so well? It's because of the constant barage of elbows into the ribs while setting picks. They may be two legends, and I'll respect what they have accomplished, but some aspects of the way they play the game should not be praised.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Well the main reason people don't like him is because he's a jackass, he throws elbows, and kicks you while he's shooting a jumper if you've ever noticed and I personally don't like him either but he is the best power forward in the history of the game I think he's proven that over time.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Karl is the greatest pf ever and a nice guy*

Are you referring to the elbow he threw at Isiah Thomas in the early 90's


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

People say they are dirty because they flop and crap...which they do, i admit, but if it works for them, WHY DONT THE PEOPLE WHO COMPLAIN EVER TRY IT?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!

Do you think they are dirtier than K-Martin, the king of flagrant fouls, just because people who are bitter that they can't get away with flopping like the Jazz do?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I say Karl Malone is dirty because he tries to hurt people, not because he flops. Vlade Divac is not a dirty player because he flops, he just makes himself look like an idiot. Flopping doesn't equal dirtiness, but hitting someone in the chops with an elbow does.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wouldnt you have to consider Shaq a dirty player then, he throws elbows and kind of plows into the player guarding him every time he get the ball down low.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

sure why not?

No really, atleast Shaq is trying to do something productive by putting the ball in the hoop. The Mailman gets a rebound and it seems as if he just swings his elbows around for the heck of it.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

And Malone isnt, Im pretty sure he is clearing his way to either score or make a pass. All good low post players do the same thing as Malone Elton Brand does it and do other people. He just has a bad rep because he is so good at what he does kind of like Barry Bonds.


----------



## cocopuffz (Jun 11, 2002)

*nope*

Karl Malone plays his position better than any other POWER forward in the league.. except Duncan. 

I like Malone. Yeah he throws elbows.. and flops. But thats basketball. =)


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Throwing elbows is NOT basketball.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats exactly what I think, he is one of the greatest PFs of all time.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

No really, atleast Shaq is trying to do something productive by putting the ball in the hoop. The Mailman gets a rebound and it seems as if he just swings his elbows around for the heck of it.

If it isnt part of basketball then why did you say it is ok for Shaq to do it because he is trying to do something productive.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I didn't say it was okay for Shaq to do it. I just was implying its less dirty since he is actually attempting to do something. Score points. Karl is swinging his elbows for no reason at all, except to possibly hit someone in the face...

(*NOTE* You didn't really quote me correctly. "sure why not?" was intended to be a sarcastic joke of sorts...No really was sort of a lead in to that sentence.)


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

So I mis quoted you a little, but throwing elbows is throwing elbows, if you hit your wife wether by accident or on purpose your are still hitting her. Like I said before Malone just has a bad rep so the elbows get magnified Im sure Shaq does it just as much but no body about him being a dirty player, I dont think either of them are dirty players.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm just going by what I've seen. And I've seen Malone break plenty of faces after grabbing a rebound. If that's not dirty, I don't know what is.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Fair enough as it seems niether of us are going to give in, as we both have are own opinions.


----------



## cocopuffz (Jun 11, 2002)

*come on =)*

When you play ball in the park or when you played for your highschool or University.. you didn't try to send a message with extra hard foul here or an elbow swing on a rebound?

Its dirty, but someone on the team has to send that message. And yes it is basketball. Otherwise were talking about the WNBA hehe.

I've gotten smacked in the face on a rebound... got pissed off. but its part of the game. =) 

Anyways, karl isnt dirty per say. He will however throw his meat around to send a message. If its dirty...call the TEchnical. =)


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Karl Malone...*

I hate Karl Malone with a passion. And it's not because he didn't do it for my team, Lakers, Bulls. He is boring to watch, he is a hick, and he is just playing to break the record.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats so wrong woth that, if you were in his position wouldnt you be doing the same thing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*I like stockton, but Malone is dirty*

I respect them both, especially Stockton, but Malone just seems like he thinks he is the shiznit.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please how many players did Malone injure? I know there is a website out there that has a long list of Malone incidents. He breaks noses, he hits you with his knee when driving to the basket...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LMAO at bumping a thread that is 2 years old. :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont like him much, but I would love him on the heat. Most dont like him cus he is dirty, but every team would love to have him. Sign with Miami, Karl. Feast on the east!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> LMAO at bumping a thread that is 2 years old. :laugh:


Thank you


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

1. Going to the Lakers. Took a lot less money to, at least it seemed, give an unfair advantage to the Lakers.

2. Despite being the oldest player in the league, on the court he acts like the most immature player in the league. Constantly whining, throwing cheap shots, and trying to get into fights with people half his size.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

some think he is the best pf ever while some think he is HOF but not the best since he had Stockton....


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Karl Malone basically thought he's the god of Pick and Roll, of course with John.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

*Re: come on =)*

People say he's the greatest power forward of all time and they're right. But he's also a *****. All of these comments about him being a dirty player are correct. There's no place in the NBA for machismo bull**** like this:



> Originally posted by <b>cocopuffz</b>!
> When you play ball in the park or when you played for your highschool or University.. you didn't try to send a message with extra hard foul here or an elbow swing on a rebound?
> 
> Its dirty, but someone on the team has to send that message. And yes it is basketball. Otherwise were talking about the WNBA hehe.
> ...


Right, its the law of the jungle. 

AND, for a guy who seems so conservative, he's failed to play a role in his daughter's life. A deadbeat dad to boot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> LMAO at bumping a thread that is 2 years old. :laugh:


What's wrong with that? It's still an appropriate discussion. Besides, sometimes people change their opinions and it's always nice to know why.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Another One of my FAVORITE Players (Sarcasm)*

If the ages posted are true, most of you don’t remember the 80s-90s, but I do, so you probably can’t relate to what I’m saying. Karl Malone:

§	Is one of the dirtiest players to play the game, coupled with being arrogant and believing that he is entitled; however, a lot of the blame should be placed on the League for allowing him (and Stockton) to get away with it to promote their “stars” and the League at that time.

§	Malone sliced up the face of many players with his elbows and nothing measurable was ever done about it. He would especially do it to players whose game was better than his and got in his way of being the “star”, so that the Jazz could win. Most teams went into Utah knowing that if they played to win, someone would be cut up so a lot of them just gave them the game in order to avoid injury.

§	When penetrating to the basket, he ALWAYS led with his knee into the groin.

§	His jumpers ALWAYS included the spreading of his legs to kick the nearest player anywhere his feet landed, usually breaking a nose, in the stomach or the ribs.

§	One of the sports channels even showed a slow-mo of the dirty tactics of both he and Stockton. How, Stockton would hold a player’s hand to his body by using his own arms, giving the appearance of being held and it worked every time. (I couldn’t really blame Stockton because it was allowed FOR HIM, so why not. And besides, he was not intentionally injuring people, he had just perfected the art of dirty play.)

§	However, the killer for me was when Magic Johnson made an attempt to return to basketball after contracting HIV, Malone started a personal campaign against Magic’s return; publicly stating that he and many other players did not want to play with Magic. Years later, he explains it by saying that everyone was ignorant about the disease at the time. Maybe so, but he was never liked by other ballers and only had strong fan support in Utah (the known enemy of the Lakers) and should have not been the spokesperson, which angered many who believed that he was not speaking for other players, but for himself, and it led to Magic retiring again. Unforgiveable.

§	Now, after all of those years, he had the nerves to stoop so low as to actually play for the Lakers? I say he actually sabotaged the Lakers (bomb knee, half the season AND the playoffs? Yeah, right!) And, the Lakers? How desperate must one be to hire someone like Karl and “ensure” him a ring?

There cannot be a reward for Karl’s pass actions. And, personally, I don’t understand how anyone other than Utah fans like him. Even the year he won MVP, everyone said it was bogus and a sympathetic gesture.

Whew!!!!


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

ez. people dislike him because:

1. he injures people and destroys careers
2. ****ing phsycho
3. dirty piece of **** 

and then he goes on playoff tv and whines about his mama drying trying to win our love for him and to forgive for his homicides.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Because he does cheap things that he gets away with for his team to be victorious and he was butt buddies with stockten.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Another One of my FAVORITE Players (Sarcasm)*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!


Absurd on so many levels, it isn't even funny. Actually, it is.


----------



## KingJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Because of his short fuse and elbow macaroni.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Another One of my FAVORITE Players (Sarcasm)*



> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Absurd on so many levels, it isn't even funny. Actually, it is.


Fair enough, Arclite!!! 

With YOUR infinite wisdom, why don't YOU share with us your position on this matter and please explain why.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Another One of my FAVORITE Players (Sarcasm)*

If you want to say he's a dirty player, that's fine with me. But:



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> §	Is one of the dirtiest players to play the game, coupled with being arrogant and believing that he is entitled; however, a lot of the blame should be placed on the League for allowing him (and Stockton) to get away with it to promote their “stars” and the League at that time.
> 
> *The league promoted Malone? You do realize we're talking a guy who played for the Utah Jazz right? If there was any disciplinary action to be taken against Malone for his knees/elbows, I'm sure the thought of the league losing some its star power because of it was not even on NBA officials' radar. Malone was never a media darling or a nation-wide fan favorite, and the NBA surely never displayed any favoritism when dealing with Malone.*
> ...


My whole point is, I don't care if you hate him or not, but if you're going to post a whole bunch of illegitimate reasons on "why" you hate him and others should too, you at least gotta be accurate with it. Hate him because he took your lunch money, has a history of playing with reckless abandon and injuring players and seeming to not care about it, or something like that. There are enough reasons to hate Malone without having to fabricate a bunch of nonsense. You're definitely entitled to your own opinion, but if you're making it based off of those things, I can't help but think that opinion isn't the best. Sorry.

I love Malone. If everyone played like he did and had the same approach to the game that he does, maybe people would take NBA basketball more seriously. It is a smaller injustice he has done by his elbows that knock people out a game, than these new-school jackholes who don't take the game seriously at all and leech millions of dollars while the game slowly loses its integrity. IMO anyways.


----------



## rowdystylz (May 20, 2003)

Here is a pretty good site that chronicles all of his "incidents":

http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/Malone.danger.html


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If by 'good', you mean 'slanderous propaganda', then yes. If that was from a remotely unbiased viewpoint, they probably wouldn't provide a link to a pic with a toy Karl Malone with a nail through his head. Not to mention how huge of a leap most of his "violent" pics are.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So you are saying that the incidents described on the website didn't take place? The ones mentioned since I started following basketball certainly did, and there are plenty I specificially remember that the site doesn't even get to. How do put bias on, "Malone swung his elbow at somebody and broke his nose." This is a black and white issue. Spin really isn't possible, unless you're trying to defend the guy. 

Karl Malone has maliciously assaulted numerous NBA players, and doesn't have one bit of remorse about it. The league knows he's going to do hurt someone again, but doesn't ever do anything about it. IMO, he deserved something like a year-long suspension, for repeated acts of violence, about a decade ago. 

There isn't a player in all of professional sports who behaves so callously. At least Todd Bertuzi was apologetic about his hit. 

Malone gets "hated" on because he deserves it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Brett_2201 (May 15, 2020)

Shaqs big toe said:


> When discussing Malone with people, many exoress their hatred for him. Seeing as though he is closing in on Jabbar's all time scoring record, people seem to think he doesn't deserve it.
> 
> When I look at Malone, I see a guy that busted his backside for many, many years, improved his game, stayed focused and always, always played the game hard.
> 
> ...





Shaqs big toe said:


> When discussing Malone with people, many exoress their hatred for him. Seeing as though he is closing in on Jabbar's all time scoring record, people seem to think he doesn't deserve it.
> 
> When I look at Malone, I see a guy that busted his backside for many, many years, improved his game, stayed focused and always, always played the game hard.
> 
> ...


----------

